#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Hulp bij het invullen van een enqeute voor mijn scriptie

## Surdjeni

Beste lezer,

Graag wil ik u uitnodigen om mee te doen aan de onderzoek voor Pearl Your Lifestyle Event. Mijn naam is Surdjeni Mathoera en ik ben student Media en Entertainment Management aan Hogeschool Inholland te Den Haag. 

Voor Pearl Your Lifestyle Event wordt er onderzoek gedaan naar de wensen en behoeften van de Aziatisch-Nederlandse, Marokkaans-Nederlandse en Turks-Nederlandse doelgroep. Pearl Your Lifestyle Event is een beurs dat jaarlijks georganiseerd wordt in Jaarbeurs Utrecht. De beurs richt zich op de multiculturele doelgroep tussen de 20 en 45 jaar oud. De thema's die aan bod komen op de beurs zijn: Beauty, Fashion, Lifestyle, Health, Food & Drinks, Black Hair en Live Entertainment. De bezoeker kan zich onder andere vermaken met deelname aan de barber battle en workshops. 

Om een zo goed mogelijk beeld te krijgen hoe de potentiele bezoekers bereikt kunnen worden, wil ik graag uw meningen horen door middel van deze enqute. De enqute zal ongeveer tien minuten in beslag nemen. De resultaten uit deze enqute worden vertrouwelijk behandeld. Met deelname aan de enqutes kunt u kans maken op twee vrijkaarten voor Pearl Your Lifestyle Event in 2017. 

Met onderstaande link komt u direct bij de enqute.
*Enquête + Vragenlijst + Onderzoek + Panel = thesistools.com*
Graag wil ik u alvast hartelijk bedanken voor het invullen van de enqute. 


Met vriendelijke groet,


Surdjeni Mathoera
Student Inholland Den Haag
Media en Entertainment Management

----------

